# im back



## buzzard (Jul 9, 2006)

so i buy a new computer in january, had  company build it since i only wanted certain things.  you know i dont need the best video card or a 100gb hard drive just good memory and a fast processor.  from day one it started freezing.  i thought i had it solved (msn messenger) and it did quit as much.  finally i gave in and complained to my builder and he is getting me a new one or fixing the one i have, but its been probably 4-6 weeks.  

i got bored and went and got me a laptop so i could hang with you all. 

and i can tell you it feels good to be back!!!!!!!!!!!!! now all i need is a new smoker and i am all set

good friends, good food, what more do i need?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

It's good to see you back Buzzard,  I've been missing that avatar :D


----------



## buzzard (Jul 9, 2006)

aw man now you gots me a thinking, i was going to change it to me praying to the smoking gods.

now i have to think about it

thank you good to see you too


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

don't change nothing bro


----------



## salmonclubber (Jul 10, 2006)

hey buzz 

welcome back i am with the cajun dont change nothing  i have seen the pic of you praying to the smoke gods this pic is better ohwell take care
salmonclubber


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 10, 2006)

Buzzard

I don't believe we've met before...but welcome back...always good to see a nice friendly face  once in a while...as cajun said... don't chang a thing...

Later
Richard


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2006)

Heya, Buzzard! Keep the pic! It is your trademark! Good to see =back amongst the living (large)!!!!!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 10, 2006)

How about a good drink?  some good money?  good car?  good vacation? . . . .Welcome back to your group.  It is good to finally meet you, been reading a lot of your posts in the older threads.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2006)

BUZZARD!! Glad to see that you are still amongst the living. About that avatar of you "praying to the smoking gods"? Me and the two Jeffs didn't hear a thing, so I guess you ought to keep the current avatar or pray LOUDER!!! :P 8)


----------



## buzzard (Jul 11, 2006)

you all make me smile


----------

